# Who likes motorbikes



## gsgary (Jan 8, 2009)

I thought i would post a few more shots because there dosn't seem to be many posters in this forum hope you don't mind

1






2





3





4





5





And 2 shots at 840mm 300F2.8L+1.4x+2x
6 





7


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice set of shots. When were these taken? On "our side of the pond", we won't be seeing that again for a few months. During racing season, there are usually some nice pics floating around.

I like #6. Being airborn at that angle, he's asking for a tankslapper. The last two look good with the blurred photographers in the background...:thumbup:

#1 is definitely my favorite, though.  Nice bright colors in good focus.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, taken about last year, the season will start here about April


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 8, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Thanks, taken about last year, the season will start here about April


 
Same here...can't wait. I have Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course two hours away, and I alway buy the season pass...


This is the worst time of year...football season is just about done, and racing doesn't start for another few months...with the exception of the Rolex 24hrs of Daytona in a couple of weeks.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 8, 2009)

Phranquey said:


> Same here...can't wait. I have Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course two hours away, and I alway buy the season pass...
> 
> 
> This is the worst time of year...football season is just about done, and racing doesn't start for another few months...with the exception of the Rolex 24hrs of Daytona in a couple of weeks.


 
Any MotoX to keep you going ?


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah tight shots!  #6 is interesting,..  hopping our of a wheel stand?  1 & 4 really stand out :thumbup:

-Shea


----------



## 4x4crew (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are very nice shots :thumbup:.  Were they taken at Brands Hatch?  The closest track to me on this side of the pond is Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course. I go every year to watch the Superbikes.


----------



## Doug (Jan 8, 2009)

I Likes Motorbikes, Great shots thanks for posting.


----------



## eravedesigns (Jan 9, 2009)

I love the angle on number 3


----------



## gsgary (Jan 9, 2009)

Ls3D said:


> Yeah tight shots! #6 is interesting,.. hopping our of a wheel stand? 1 & 4 really stand out :thumbup:
> 
> -Shea


 

Cheers mate


----------



## gsgary (Jan 9, 2009)

4x4crew said:


> Those are very nice shots :thumbup:. Were they taken at Brands Hatch? The closest track to me on this side of the pond is Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course. I go every year to watch the Superbikes.


 

Thank's, no the last 2 shots are on what they call the mountain it's Cadwell Park in Linconlshire @ British Superbikes


----------



## gsgary (Jan 9, 2009)

Doug said:


> I Likes Motorbikes, Great shots thanks for posting.


 
Thankyou, no problem


----------



## gsgary (Jan 9, 2009)

eravedesigns said:


> I love the angle on number 3


 

Cheers mate, i alway try to do something a bit different


----------



## polymoog (Jan 9, 2009)

Excellent detail in 4 and I like how you can't see the track in 5 

I would like to shoot some road bike races at some point but I actually don't know where the nearest circuit is to me, might be as far south as Stockholm ...


----------



## gsgary (Jan 9, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Excellent detail in 4 and I like how you can't see the track in 5
> 
> I would like to shoot some road bike races at some point but I actually don't know where the nearest circuit is to me, might be as far south as Stockholm ...


 

Cheers, try getting in touch with this guy Sweden Motorcycle Roadracing Anderstorp Sweden


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 9, 2009)

So did he bunny hop out of a wheely (#6) to get a little air there or what?  You don't usually see the rear wheel up right?

-Shea


----------



## samal (Jan 9, 2009)

Nooo!!! Thank you   I am trying to fight motorcycle winter withdrawal syndrome and you are not helping at all!!!

Nice shots btw.  I live British SBK series.  I hope Triumph will come up with new Tona to compete in next year or so


----------



## gsgary (Jan 9, 2009)

samal said:


> Nooo!!! Thank you  I am trying to fight motorcycle winter withdrawal syndrome and you are not helping at all!!!
> 
> Nice shots btw. I live British SBK series. I hope Triumph will come up with new Tona to compete in next year or so


 

Cheers 
Some more for you 
Jonathan Rea is a nutter on the mountain


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, now I see - un-weighted by the slope of the track.

-S


----------



## gsgary (Jan 9, 2009)

Ls3D said:


> So did he bunny hop out of a wheely (#6) to get a little air there or what? You don't usually see the rear wheel up right?
> 
> -Shea


 

No this is usual for Johnatham Rea he is a total nutter, he races at the Isle of Man which is probably the most dangerous race in the world


----------



## samal (Jan 9, 2009)

Isle of Man!  you, Brits are so lucky to be just a ferry ride away.  I dream of riding on Isle of Man


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 9, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Cheers
> Some more for you
> Jonathan Rea is a nutter on the mountain


 
Nutter is an understatement....

I love riding sport bikes. There isn't much of a chicken strip on my tires, but if I ever went airborn in a lean like _this_, I think I would require a change of undies.....

BTW, very nice shot.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 10, 2009)

Phranquey said:


> Nutter is an understatement....
> 
> I love riding sport bikes. There isn't much of a chicken strip on my tires, but if I ever went airborn in a lean like _this_, I think I would require a change of undies.....
> 
> BTW, very nice shot.


 

I know what you mean i went round this track and got it a bit wrong on my GS but i think it was more fun than my sports bike


----------



## HoboSyke (Jan 10, 2009)

Did the 300 2.8L with the 1.4 and 2x converters make it a f/8 ? What body you shooting that combo with?  I think you can see alot of image quality lost with that combo in the last 2 shots you posted.. But the previous 5 show how wonderfull that lens is without converters.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 11, 2009)

HoboSyke said:


> Did the 300 2.8L with the 1.4 and 2x converters make it a f/8 ? What body you shooting that combo with? I think you can see alot of image quality lost with that combo in the last 2 shots you posted.. But the previous 5 show how wonderfull that lens is without converters.


 

1D i think on the display it was saying F4 ithink it didnt recognise the Kenko 2x it also auto focused , the 300 is fantastic with the 2x on its own, i put them both on for a bit of fun 

with the 2x only


----------



## SandShots (Jan 11, 2009)

awesome


----------



## gsgary (Jan 12, 2009)

SandShots said:


> awesome


 

Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## keybq (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW AMAZING They are all my favs


----------



## gsgary (Jan 13, 2009)

keybq said:


> WOW AMAZING They are all my favs


 
Thankyou :thumbup:


----------

